# Inactivity



## George Farmer (18 Mar 2011)

I'm sure you've seen the news about Libya.  

For those that don't know I'm in the RAF and my role is very closely related to events out there.

For this reason I won't be active on UKAPS for a couple of week or so.

Take care,
George


----------



## danmil3s (18 Mar 2011)

look foreword your future posts mate.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (18 Mar 2011)

Stay safe George.... May see you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Bartash (22 Mar 2011)

Be safe...


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Mar 2011)

Hope it all goes well George and best of luck to everyone who's going out there.  Good luck.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mar 2011)

Take care mate, hope this mumbo-jumbo ends soon.

Mike


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2011)

All the best George and a safe return.


----------



## ghostsword (22 Mar 2011)

May God bless you all! 

Safe return for you and your mates.


----------



## George Farmer (26 Mar 2011)

Hi all,

I'm still in the UK for now, but very busy.  I will try to be active when I can.

Cheers,
George


----------

